

Tau.js ( τ = 2π ) - pirho
https://github.com/feisty/tau

======
thex86
I will be the one:

Why? :)

~~~
pirho
Tau helps to simplify many formulas commonly employed when developing games
and other graphical apps.

See The Tau Manifesto[1] for a better explanation.

[1] [http://tauday.com/tau-manifesto](http://tauday.com/tau-manifesto)

